# got me a ruger lcp



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

hello.

well i got me a ruger lcp. havent shot it yet, but it feels nice in my hand. will let ya know wat i think. hg:smt023


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I won one in a drawing at a local pawn shop. Nice little LAST RESORT pistol. Get some good ammo for it and then prepare yourself for a bucking good ride. It's a little snappy with defense ammo for the record. I'll never be my carry gun (primary) but it'll happily ride in a pocket someday when everything else is not possible.


----------



## HadEmAll (Dec 27, 2007)

zhurdan said:


> I won one in a drawing at a local pawn shop. Nice little LAST RESORT pistol. Get some good ammo for it and then prepare yourself for a bucking good ride. It's a little snappy with defense ammo for the record. I'll never be my carry gun (primary) but it'll happily ride in a pocket someday when everything else is not possible.


If it's in your pocket and nothing else was possible, that makes it your primary carry gun doesn't it?


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I have had one for awhile now. I carry it more than anything else simply because it is easy to carry. 

The LCP is very accurate given its size. Since it is meant as a "close & personal" weapon, you'll get past the sights & the fact that it isn't a range gun (fun to shoot). Put a few hundred rounds through it & you will be comfortable with it. 

IMO - it is a great gun all around.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I've had one for a while and love it a lot.
Put CT laser on it and I can point and shoot. 
Lateck,


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's my LCP with 10-rd. mag from Pro-Mag... I guess I'll use it for my Avatar for now...


----------

